# Kayak Fishing Trip through Java



## YakIndo (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum.

I live in Java Indonesia. I am a full time swim coach. But the Kayak Fishing is my passion and I am always looking for interested mates to do some adventures with. There are some excellent opportunities to Kayak Fish and explore all over Indonesia. I have 25 years of living, fishing, and travel experience in the country. I can organize a trip to just about anywhere in Indonesia. With a group of keen Kayak fisherman, I can organize and access some world class fishing spots I have in mind. Main target species would be GT and Dog Tooth Tuna from the Kayak! My father, http://www.youtube.com/user/billboyum, is interested to come down from Hawaii and document the whole trip from the SUP. Its all in the early stages of just trying to find a group of keen mates to partake in such a trip.

I have a blog up http://www.yakindoadventures.wordpress.com. Just a little idea of what I do here.


----------

